

Why are stoves flat? - lukeqsee
http://lukeqsee.posterous.com/why-are-stoves-flat

======
Jun8
This guy evidently has never cleaned an oven; it would be a nightmare to clean
the "holes" he suggests.

------
stretchwithme
I do like the idea of a pan fitted to it's heating coils. If these two things
were designed together, you actually could get the same temperature
everywhere.

------
dalke
Or, switch to inductive heating.

